# A Pair Of ............



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 3, 2021)

George Jr. Screw Cap Rollerball / Fountain Pen Braided Polymer blanks 
ready to install fittings that I finished last night and ready for shipment today.
Les


----------



## mark james (Sep 3, 2021)

Very nice Les.  I do like the loose weave - seems like the textures would be nice.  But each is excellent.


----------

